# Pouring parfaits



## pengyou (Apr 27, 2011)

I did my first layered Jello last night and it turned out ok.  After doing one, I realize how simple it is...though must be allotted a healthy amount of time to do something complicated.  I found that when I poured a new layer onto the one that was set, there was some melting of the original layer.  Is there any way to minimize this?  I was thinking about freezing the already set products....also about chilling the molten jello to the point where it almost can't be poured, but I don't know what that temperature is.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 27, 2011)

Use a little less water than called for while making the Jello (It makes it more firm), and chill the glasses for an hour before filling them.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 27, 2011)

When I make a layered jello, I make sure the next layer is mixed and cooling on the counter while the first layer is in the fridge.  Then I slowly pour in into a large spoon held over the first layer so it doesn't create a hole.  Usually letting the next layer sit on the counter at room temp it doesn't gel but does get a bit thicker more like a syrup than water and that helps.


----------

